# /etc/portage/make.conf??

## erhaze

Mój pierwszy post więc witam wszystkich...

Zauważyłem że w handbooku jest poadawana od jakiegoś czasu inna ścieżka do pliku make.conf, według tego co tam pisze powinien się znajdować w katalogu /etc/portage, ale po1 nie ma tam tam takiego pliku po2 nawet jego utworzenie nic nie daje bo przy instalacji domyslnie i tradycyjnie pod uwagę jest brany make.conf ze standardowej ścieżki z /etc/make.conf.... Czy jest to jakis błąd czy o czyms nie wiem?

podobnie z montowaniem katalogu /sys przy instalacji systemu... po co to komu skoro bez tego działało i działa?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli masz oba, to pewnie oba sa ladowane. Mozesz przeniesc make.conf do /etc/portage.

----------

## erhaze

Rzeczywiście działają oba. A nie wiesz skąd ta zmiana i czy nie lepiej byłoby po prostu utworzyć dowiązanie symboliczne (w przypadku gdyby w przyszłości emerge miało korzystać tylko z nowej lokalizacji pliku) zamiast dwa odrebne configi tym bardziej że ten z etc przynajmniej istnieje w tarballu? Toć to głupie  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Tutaj chodzi o kompatybilnosc wsteczna. Wiele skryptow ktore sobie ludzie napisali ma zahardcodowane /etc/make.conf. O ile /etc/portage/make.conf ma sens i jest zalecane, to nie sadze, by szybko ludzie sie na to przeniesli.

----------

## erhaze

ale co to za kompatybilność wsteczna skoro handbook każe zupełnine ignorowac plik z z /etc? Właśnie z powodu tego co napisałeś - że wiele skryptów ma na sztywno ustawioną ścieżkę do /etc/make.conf tworzenie nowej lokalizacji dla tego configa jet zupełnie bez sensu i wprowadza niepotrzebne zamieszanie...

----------

## Garrappachc

Make.conf w /etc/portage/ jest bardziej logiczny. Taki mały cleanup kodu.

----------

